# Titanic adventure out of time



## rose8889 (Oct 9, 2006)

This is an older game meant for windows 95/98. I try installing it recently on a newwer computer and it won't install properly b/c of the newer system. I tried changing the compatiblity of it but i get an error message stating that there is not enough memory for the game to run. I know that's not true b/c the comp is somewhat new and i have hardly anything on it. Once i switch off the comptibility options the game runs and is normal for about 5 minutes and then it becomes all discolored and parts of the screen are blacked out. I know the game is meant for windows 95/98 and 256 colors....but does it make sense that it won't run properly b/c the system is newer....has anyone had a problem similar to this?


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Welcome to the forums!

Lots of older games made for 95/98 have problems with 2000 and XP without patched exe files or some other trick.

Here's a site that may help:

Titanic tech questions

The link goes directly to a section about pixelation and black spots on the screen. Clicking on back to top  will take you to the main page, listing all items dicussed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Turkey24 (Apr 3, 2008)

Website link doesn't work.......now what do I do????



Thanks,
Jess


----------

